# 36 Years old with another car already



## Zak (Sep 9, 2005)

I am getting quotes of £ 1000.00 plus for a Skyline as a second car. I have a clean licence with one no fault claim about 4 years ago.

Quinns refused to qoute the GTR R33 V Spec.

A-Plan £ 1155.00

Osbournes about £ 1500.00

My car's landing from Japan in two weeks I need to get it sorted. I was kinda hoping for a sub £ 600.00 quote ??

Some please help me !!


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

Try tesco's i pay 1k on a R34gtr. Worth a try.

Graham


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

whats your other caR?

insure that as your second car and the Skyline as the main caR?!?!?!

even i pay £1000 and i'm only 27!!


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm 43 with max NCB, clean licence and my r33 gtrv being the only car I insure, costs me £798 limited at 8000 miles. Which was by far the best quote with A plan. Try limiting the miles see if that makes a difference


----------



## Zak (Sep 9, 2005)

Have tried that but my other car is a new BMW 7 series and that would make that insurance very expensive too.

Just tried Tesco's £ 2300.00

I cannot believe it !!


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

All GT-Rs are group 20 before you even talk about mods to the insurer and it being an import. You are asking a bit much looking a quote under £600 as Quinns were you're best bet for that  . For 36 yrs old and all things clean with lights mods and a tracker/Cat 1 alarm etc you may get a quote for £900.

A broker who quotes NU may be your best bet for the under £1k mark.


----------



## Eagle Eyes (Aug 24, 2002)

Try GSi 01933 411888.

I'm with them on limited mileage and trackday cover and mods declared.
No claims bonus is irrelevant so you can use your no claims on your other car.
Cost me just under 900.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Zak it must be where you live mate.. I have a colleague with an rx-7 in hounslow and he gets crazy quotes compared with when he used to live in croydon. I'm surprised at A-plans quote though.


----------



## freakishpower (Jan 25, 2006)

i have an r32 with rb26dett recently wrecked...
will be parting out soon...
look fo that...

i pay in the states, $345 dollars a month...


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*,*

28 years old r34 60pounds a month full insurence


----------



## Zak (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi Guys

Thanks for all your help

Heritage have come up with the best price os about £ 800.00 for 5k miles per year and £ 750.00 excess !

Not great but its the best I've got so will go for it I suppose !

Cheers


----------

